# regaining reality - then going back into dr



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

About 2 month prior to the derealization episode I'm currently stuck in, I went into this same type of state, it lasted about 3 weeks, I went to the doctor and everything, it lasted about 3 weeks, and I remember waking up one morning and everything was back to normal, my vision was clear again, it felt like everything was lifted off me.... I was like "wow, that was weird" its almost like I forgot what it was like to be stuck in this state, once u regain reality... For me, I just thought it was a bad comedown to the recreational drugs I was using... I made the biggest mistake of my life of doing drugs again, and that was 3 months ago....the weird mental state returned... This time its worse than before... I think I fucked up for good this time... Anyone have a similar experience? Do you think its possible to regain reality again? Or did I abuse it and push it to the limit?


----------



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry if I didn't make too much sense - on my blackberry and didn't read it over before I posted it.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

DrakeDrizzy said:


> About 2 month prior to the derealization episode I'm currently stuck in, I went into this same type of state, it lasted about 3 weeks, I went to the doctor and everything, it lasted about 3 weeks, and I remember waking up one morning and everything was back to normal, my vision was clear again, it felt like everything was lifted off me.... I was like "wow, that was weird" its almost like I forgot what it was like to be stuck in this state, once u regain reality... For me, I just thought it was a bad comedown to the recreational drugs I was using... I made the biggest mistake of my life of doing drugs again, and that was 3 months ago....the weird mental state returned... This time its worse than before... I think I fucked up for good this time... Anyone have a similar experience? Do you think its possible to regain reality again? Or did I abuse it and push it to the limit?


The EXACT same thing happened to me. Exact same thing. Only mine wasn't from drugs. I got dp for almost 2 weeks the first time. I started to get better a little at a time between like day 5 and by like day 12, I woke up and it was gone. And it did feel like it was just some bad dream and I couldn't really even remember what it felt like to have it. I felt totally normal again and like I had never had dp. Then another 3 weeks went by and I got again and I've had it 24/7 for 10 months.

For me, it was because my situation did not change. I had just returned to my abusive husband. I wonder if I had left, if I wouldn't have gotten it again. Who knows.


----------



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

Why hasent there been some rich kid that ended up with this yet? And his father invested millions of dollars in research for a cure???? Ofcourse I would get stuck with some rare fuckin unknown mental disorder that noone really has clear answers about... Lol









Could be worse I guess...
atleast I'm not paralyzes.... Well... Maybe mentally...


----------



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't understand how I could have a disassociate condition.... I didn't have a rough childhood, I was never really abused, (I got the odd beats when I did something really bad, but so does everyone else) have never had a near deth experience... Why would drugs trigger such a mental state... And I'm sorry to hear about your abusive relationship ustabetinyfairypeople... Hope all that is resolved... I would say we have a bigger issue now... I would rather take 1000 lashings to the back than live in this weird mental state...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

DrakeDrizzy said:


> I don't understand how I could have a disassociate condition.... I didn't have a rough childhood, I was never really abused, (I got the odd beats when I did something really bad, but so does everyone else) have never had a near deth experience... Why would drugs trigger such a mental state... And I'm sorry to hear about your abusive relationship ustabetinyfairypeople... Hope all that is resolved... I would say we have a bigger issue now... I would rather take 1000 lashings to the back than live in this weird mental state...


I've said that I would rather have all of the bones in my body broken than have dp.

My situation isn't resolved. We are divorced but I am forced to live with him because of the dp and the economy. I'm looking for a way out though.

To answer your question, depersonalization is a natural defense mechanism of the brain. You don't have to have been traumatized to have gotten it. When you are high, it alters the chemical balance in the brain. If you have a panic attack while high, that sends the signal to your brain that you are under a great threat, that in turn triggers dp. In my case, I never did drugs. I got dp after starting prozac, both times. My brain chemistry was already wonky and then the medication, not any panic, pushed it over the edge into dp land. So, you can trigger it without panic too.


----------

